# carpet & tile cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

.39 per sq ftfor grout & tile cleaning plus grout sealer


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Kelly... do you lay carpet also? I have some carpet to install (Tomboat1 gave it to me last year) in a house I'm buying (of course, after closing (4/24)and painting). I am not sure, but I might need to buy 1 bedroom worth andvinyl... for the kitchen, din rm and laundry room. Do you knowwhere could I get a decent deal on them?

Thanks a bunch... 

Pam


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Give Jim Sackett a call 850-723-9198. He does carpet stretching for me. I am sure he does installs as well. kelly1


----------

